# Have you seen the picture of Palin baby-wearing?



## msjennbug (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know if it has been posted, and I'm sorry if it's a repeat. I did scan the page and didn't see it.

I love when people in the spotlight are captured wearing their babies!

http://images.huffingtonpost.com/2008-08-29-sarah.jpg

if someone knows how to put a picture IN a post, please do.


----------



## stephm2002 (Nov 4, 2006)

love it!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww!


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Awwww!







:


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

wow - that IS awesome, too bad her policies are not in my ballpark.


----------



## April411 (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome....I'm still not voting for McCain though...lol


----------



## erin_d_a (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been a Palin fan for a LONG time, and this is like extra frosting. I LOVE her more all the time











































(I realize I'm a MDC oddity LOL)


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

That is awesome!


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/022579.html


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
wow - that IS awesome, too bad her policies are not in my ballpark.

ditto!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, and she's even wearing the pouch correctly!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's a larger one:

http://gov.state.ak.us/photos/sb265_...illsigning.jpg

I love it!!! (politics aside)


----------



## clovermom (Aug 30, 2006)

Yay! I like her more and more every day!


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I love seeing people in the spotlight being even slightly "crunchy". I even get excited when I see people at Target babywearing.


----------



## triplembride (Jun 15, 2007)

: love it! thanks for sharing


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin_d_a* 
I've been a Palin fan for a LONG time, and this is like extra frosting. I LOVE her more all the time











































(I realize I'm a MDC oddity LOL)

I'm an oddity too... I didn't know her before the announcement but so far I am loving what I see. I'm so glad we'll have a woman in office that I can relate too.

Can't wait to see her wearing her baby meeting with a head of state or something.







:


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

She's got to have her hands free when she's hunting


----------



## aprilibarra (Mar 16, 2006)

i love that she hunts! i wish she was running for pres instead.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Just a friendly mod reminder to keep the thread focused on the babywearing aspect. Political discussion should be hosted in the Politics forum.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

Mod hat off









It is soo nice to see a major public figure wearing her baby _and_ doing it well!!!


----------



## aprilibarra (Mar 16, 2006)

ahem...i meant that i would like to see her running for president so that we all may wear our babes to work.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Now, I am loving her even more!!!







:


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

She can share slings with her daughter now. How sweet







:


----------



## jennifer413 (Jan 6, 2008)

How cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Well, at least there is one thing I can agree with her on. LOL


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprilibarra* 
ahem...i meant that i would like to see her running for president so that we all may wear our babes to work.









LOL And I meant I'm happy to see a mama realize just how free-ing babywearing can be


----------



## aprilibarra (Mar 16, 2006)

lol


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I like her! *And her politics.*
What if we got federal protection of breastfeeding in public? Or does that fall under something only the states decide? I wonder if she will NIP? I get that she's busy and speaking and I saw a photo with one of the girls holding a bottle(from announcement night). Now wouldn't that make news. 

I had a friend see a photo of her BWing and said it made her think of me.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erin_d_a* 
I've been a Palin fan for a LONG time, and this is like extra frosting. I LOVE her more all the time











































(I realize I'm a MDC oddity LOL)


we are in the same group. I will sit with you on the oddity bench









Love that picture.. wonder what brand of sling? hotsling? mebe?


----------



## jennifer413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Me too, me too!


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April411* 







Awesome....I'm still not voting for McCain though...lol









:


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2toomany* 
we are in the same group. I will sit with you on the oddity bench









Love that picture.. wonder what brand of sling? hotsling? mebe?

Yep, Hotsling. I love that pattern!
It's great to see her BWing! Lol, I wish I could wear my baby at work!


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

It's nice to see a politican baby wearing... even if she doesn't support reproductive rights. Still nice.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Now I want to see a politician breastfeed in public








Although it will not sway my vote LOL


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

There are several pictures of Palin babywearing that have shown up on Anchorage Daily News over the past few months. I think they rotate pics out of the archives though..

There was a really cute one where she was slinging Trig while she was reading to kids in an Anchorage school.

I think she has a lot of slings.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahappymel* 
Now I want to see a politician breastfeed in public








Although it will not sway my vote LOL

Alaska had a lieutenant governor that was female that often did. Fran Ulmer (former Lt. Gov) even talked recently about the "evil looks" some other politicians would give her when she was breastfeeding in a meeting.
http://www.adn.com/politics/story/339576.html

Apparently the topic came up after discussing Palin's baby. Palin has often said she breastfeeds Trig, and I don't doubt it, but I haven't seen it myself.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

Somewhere here on MDC, someone posted a pic taken in a Central American country where this mom is nursing her baby openly (breast exposed) while smiling right next to an also smiling President of the country.
I wish I could find it easily.
Anyhow, I do appreciate it when we see natural family living practices among those in the public eye.


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

It is awesome and it means that we now have two things in common - we're both moms and we both babywear. That's about it though!


----------

